# Diarrhea in the pigeons facing neck shaking



## nishub (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi to all respected members
I am from India and a big fan of pigeons,i am facing a big problem with 3 of my trumpeter pigeons and if anyone can guide me,that can be more then helpful for my lovely birds-all of them suddenly started drooping green watery like pooping one by one and after 2-3 days started to shaking their necks like spring so i came to know that they have been infected from PMV.since they are unable to eat them self,i started to hand feed them.
Now my main problem is that even after 20 days of starting this,their diarrhea has not stooped and i have used every medicine i knew to stop their watery greenish diarrhea,i am giving them enrofloxacine once in a day and the other medicines but nothing halped can anyone suggest me a medicine,plz provide me the name of the salt of that medicine coz here in india the name of the medicine can be different
Thanks to all


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum.

I would try Appartex (Clazuril), and continue the Enroflaxin (which is Baytril/Cipro by another name).

The Clazuril treats coccidiosis, and it sounds like this is what they may have.

Continue the Enroflaxin for 2 weeks total.

The only other thing might be to treat with Ivermectin, which is a wormer/anti-parasitical.

Now...if PMV....the antibiotics will do nothing. But if it is salmonella or some other bacterial infection, they should show improvement after 2 weeks on Enro.

If PMV or another virus, it may be 4-6 weeks before they start to improve/shed the virus.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you post a picture of the poop?
Is the poop stinky?
What are you feeding them? and do they seem to be eating enough?
You said you have given many drugs...which ones?
Has metronidazole[flagyl] been one of the drugs given?
Have the birds been given probiotics after the meds?
Your answers and a picture will help.


----------



## nishub (Apr 26, 2011)

First of all I would like to thanks to all of my friends Charis and jaye who replied to me,and secondry i have came to know that they are suffering from coccidiosis with PMV,now i have gave them enrofloxocine from more then 20 days so i have stopped it but for coccidiosis,i am now providing them the Amprolium Hydrochloride.but i would like to ask to my exp friends that in how much amount should i give them this powder to one bird.plz send your guidance to me.it will be a great help to me.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, if you gave Enroflaxin that long and it did little or nothing, then you are probably correct...it is viral.

Yes, this Amprol drug is for chickens and turkeys, to be mixed in huge amounts in their drinking water. Appears to be an appropriate med for coccidia, but......

I cannot find any helpful info online as to a proper dosage for a Pigeon. The dosages indicated online for farm animals are too large and diluted.

Perhaps someone here has used Amprol, but I have not.

Can you not find Clazuril (Appartex) ? Even having it shipped to you ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This might help

Name: Amprolium (Corid, Amprol)

Description: Amprolium is a chemical that is very similar to thiamine in structure. It is a coccidiostatic by substituting for thiamine during the coccidia life cycle.
Usage: As a coccidiostat.
Adverse reactions: None that are common.
Dosage: 1 teaspoon per gallon (20% powder) for 3 - 5 days. 6 - 12 ml/gallon (9% solution) for 3 - 5 days.
Comments: Amprolium is highly effective, can be mixed with other drugs, and doesn't seem to affect performance. It is considered by many to be the drug of choice for coccidiosis. Vitamins should not be used during treatment, but recommended by many after treatment. 

http://www.pigeoncote.com/vet/formulary/formulary.html


----------



## nishub (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks Jaye & jay3
I am using amprolium 1 gm with 15 ml water two times/day for one pigeon(i have found that dose from an indian fancier ),he told me to use 2 gm/pigeon but i am using it in two parts as i think 2 gm in one time might be too much-now see can it help or not........God knows


----------

